# Todays Food Shop



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Went shopping for the rest of the weeks meals

I pre-cook everything and box up and take to work

*Todays Food Shop*

4x 500gs lean steak mince

1 x 2.76kg fresh chicken

6 peppers

2 big packs of mushrooms

pack of baby potatoes

pack of carrots

3 big spanish onions

pack of oxo cubes

bottle of spicy mexican chilli sauce

Pack of brown rice

*From the above I will make*

Spicy Spag bol- 4 meals

Mince n Tatties- 4 meals

Chicken/ rice- 4 meals

*Add in breakfast, shakes, fruit, snacks etc...this should last me until Sat morning.....spent £25....prob spend around 40-50 quid a week on food and supps*

what about you?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

whats spag bol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

spaggetti bollognase


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> spaggetti bollognase


Spicy Spag Bol:thumb:


----------

